# Hollyberry got to Haunt afterall!



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Well today was the grand opening of the tiny little shed haunt...lol

A friend from work was having a birthday party for his little girl .. 8 or 9 years old .. and so there were about 40-50 kids there ..

Yesterday we decorated the 10 x 12 shed to make it into a mini haunted house..

made it into 2 rooms.. they entered on one side and went around wall (big a** tarp ) and then out the other side

entrance side was a all white room with white plastic strips hanging down from the ceiling and strobe lights .. monster heads adorned the walls in case they bumped into them.. hee hee ,,,, on the other side of the wall was the dot room... so going from the light to the dark really messed with them on top of 3 actors inside..lol.. me, a white monster in the corner and dot room actor.. not bad for a 10 x 12 shed

a few kids we had to literally push out because they were too afraid to move.. and one kid ...lol.. well ok I made him cry ... lol.. it was sooooooooooo good.. and what was even better .. all the parents came bragging how we made a kid cry..lol.. gotta love parents sending their kids in to be scared to death..lol

it was a great haunt .. and just goes to show you don't need a huge space ort large budget to haunt and enjoy the season!

well that's my story for the year ..

Happy Haunting everyone!

Raventalker
Welcome to my world!
http://www.raventalker.com
http://www.planet-stokes.com
http://www.thecrafted.com


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad to see you back in action. Ours is going to be much smaller this year too, due to the weather, but it looks like we may just be able to pull something off after all. I LOVE hearing those screams.....I feel like I should be in that movie, Monsters Inc. LOL. Way to go HOLLYBERRY!!!!!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Baby!!!!!!


----------

